# Two Horse Tack 2 in 1 Bridle Review



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I entered a contest to win a free 2 in 1 Bitless Bridle. Its made out of Beta Biothane and all I can say is that I LOVE it! I have tried sidepulls with my mare, and its not a safe idea outside the arena. This bridle can be converted from a sidepull to a cross under bitless bridle. My mare responded well and even aloud contact (she will NOT tolerate contact with any bit regardless of rider). IT not only fits my mare but I love the quality, its hand made and customized to how you want it, the stitching is well done and it is sturdy from what I can tell. I got mine with Aqua rhinestones and Brass fittings. They also give a rein option and i got trail reins that matched. I would recommend this seller's product to anyone as well as this bridle.

Here it is on Negra

















And it came with a free ornament









Here is the bridle on their site
https://www.twohorsetack.com/p-24-2-in-1-bitless-bridle-made-from-beta-biothane-with-bling.aspx

Has anyone else used any product (or same) by Two Horse Tack? What are your thoughts?


----------

